# Elecktra (2005)



## Brian G Turner (Dec 11, 2004)

Trailer here:
http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/elektra/trailer1/medium.html

Seems like they're hyping this one up a little - trailer plus 4 "martial arts features" on Apple trailers. Over-hype warning.


----------



## LadyFel (Dec 11, 2004)

The ONLY reason I'm gonna watch this is because there's a Croatian actor in it... Daredevi was a huge disappointment, I'm not getting my hopes up with this one...although I've heard it's quite decent really...


----------



## Sirathiel (Dec 11, 2004)

The trailer looks interesting, but, hey, most trailers do, it's their job...
I've never gotten around to see Daredevil, although I wanted to. So, I basically have no idea what Elektra is about (except superpowered beings fighting the war of good vs. evil...)

Well, maybe I'll go and see it...  But I still have time to decide.


----------



## The Master™ (Dec 25, 2004)

Well, I think they are trying to woo in the Jennifer Garner (kick-ass version) fans, the Marvel fans who enjoy the violence and the Martial Arts fans...

Might be interesting, but I can wait until it is on TV!!!

Sira, I have Daredevil on DVD if you wanna borrow it...


----------



## polymorphikos (Dec 26, 2004)

You poor man, buying Daredevil. You really should let someone act as your regent in financial matters if you're going to go about making such dubious purchases.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Dec 26, 2004)

I quite enjoyed the Daredevil movie.


----------



## The Master™ (Dec 27, 2004)

i enjoyed the movie too... and poly, you are not nice!!! 

there are some really good ideas/moments in the movie - okay it isn't the same as the comics, but then, what is these days???

i liked the idea of the kingpin being black!!!  there aren't enough black/asian/oriental characters in comics these days... especially in major parts... you have no idea how happy i was to find out about john stewart becoming the green lantern!!!


----------



## Leto (Dec 27, 2004)

Sirathiel said:
			
		

> The trailer looks interesting, but, hey, most trailers do, it's their job...
> I've never gotten around to see Daredevil, although I wanted to. So, I basically have no idea what Elektra is about (except superpowered beings fighting the war of good vs. evil...)
> 
> Well, maybe I'll go and see it...  But I still have time to decide.



If you want to know a little more about the main character : http://www.marveldirectory.com/individuals/e/electra.htm
Her only superfeature is to have been reborn by the Hand (a group of evil ninjas).


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 10, 2005)

I enjoyed daredevil purly on the basis that i like camp and stupid things. I am a fan of the original books. not the new 'dark' twist that they have taken to try to pull in the punters.


----------



## Sirathiel (Mar 13, 2005)

ok, I did get to see daredevil on dvd (rented) and have now, out of sheer boredom and before going completely crazy, gone to see Elektra. (i.e. yesterday). 

Since I never read the comics, have generally an open mind, I enjoyed it greatly. I'll be sure to re-watch in German to get all I missed during the French version.  

Umm, yeah that was all. Did anybody else go and see it? What did you think?


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 14, 2005)

I didn't go to see Daredevil, wasn't even a little bit tempted, but I did go to see Elektra and loved it. Seriously. It hasn't the character development of X-Men or the action of The Matrix but as much as it did, it did well. The tattoo assassin's method of killing was cool as anything ever needs to be!


----------

